# betta attacking tetra or tetra vs tetra...



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

i have a male betta living w/ a few cardinal tetras...
day 1-4 or so, they were living peacefully... today ive seen him trying to nip at them and flaring up at them all of a sudden... he has since stopped.

and i went out for dinner, come back all tetras are sleeping cept a few i saw swimming oddly... sideways... then i look closely 2 have their eyes removed... eaten or w/e... and i think 1-2 might be missing =/ or i jsut cant find them, they are all about a cm if not smaller sized.

my question is would the betta do this, or is it tetra on tetra crime? i have since removed the 2 tetra w/ the 1 eyes... it was just sad seeing them swim sideways bouncing on the glass n stuff...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If he was aggressive towards them,then yes he very easily could have done it.I would pull him and place him in his own tank,Im sure he would be this way to other fish as well.


----------



## maria.torres06 (Sep 5, 2012)

i had to put Bluey back in his own tank he HATES other fish!!! At first he was fine and would only flare when the fish would come near him but then he just went crazy and started attacking ALL the fish in the tank...so it looks like i have a loner on my hands to


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

cardinals wouldn't attack each other(they are schooling for defense).The betta is likely the aggeessor and could do damage as you've seen.The cardinals also seem small making them more inviting to betta.The cardinals will grow larger but until then they need better(betta) protection.*r2*r2*r2


----------

